# Systema Seminar in Dallas, TX



## ptulula (May 24, 2005)

KWAN LEE will be teaching a Systema seminar in Dallas, TX on Saturday July 2nd from 1pm to 6pm.

The subjects covered will be H2H in confined space and knife defense.

Location: Dallas Ninjutsu Academy. 2526 Manana #206, Dallas, TX 75220 (See http://www.artofcombat.com/contact.htm for maps).

$50 preregistration before June 25th, $60 at the door. 

For inquiries/details/preregistration contact Philippe (972) 509 5758, ptulula@yahoo.com.


----------



## Franc0 (May 25, 2005)

I would like to recommend to anyone in the Dallas area to attend this seminar. Kwan Lee is an excellent instructor, who has done a workshop for my crew also, with very positive results.

Franco


----------

